# Mit OPC SPS auslesen



## Thommy07 (19 Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
möchte mittels OPC Server Daten aus einer bzw. mehreren SPS(`sen) auslesen. Verbindung zur Test SPS über OPC hab ich schon mal hergestellt. Nun habe ich aber keine Ahnung wie ich Daten auslesen kann. Zur Zeit verwende ich den Server von Softing (nur Demo). Da ich mit OPC keine Ahnung habe wäre ich über Hilfe sehr dankbar. Für Vorschläge über einen passenden OPC Server bin ich immer offen. Auslesen wollte ich die Daten mit Java über eine IT CP.

Danke für eure mithilfe und Grüße aus dem Vogtland

Thommy


----------



## Rainer Hönle (19 Juni 2008)

Beim Softing OPC-Server werden entsprechende Demo-Clients mitgeliefert. Diese mal anschauen. Inwieweit diese mit Java zu verwenden sind, kann ich nicht sagen. Die IT-CP wird allerdings nur wie eine normale CP verwendet um auf die Daten der S7-SPS zuzugreifen. Ansonsten kann ich nur das OPC-Buch von Jürgen Lange und Frank Iwanitz http://www.amazon.de/OPC-Grundlagen...=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1213858388&sr=8-1 als Grundlage zur OPC-Technik empfehlen.


----------

